# Rod Holder setup for Aluminum Smokercraft?



## Landsend (Dec 22, 2006)

I have a 1993 Smokercraft Deep-V. I want to put rod holders in but so far the three different brands I purchased will not work - they are not very secure. It has a 1" rail (gunnel?) around the top that I cannot screw bases into for the plastic holders, and I'm weary and unexperienced in drilling holes in the sides of the boat under the gunnel for mounting hardware. Is it safe to do so? 

How did you aluminum boat owners rig up some rod holder attachments on a budget?


----------



## yellowbelly80 (Aug 27, 2004)

this is what u want http://www.down-east.com/clamp-on.htm


----------



## Girtski (Apr 29, 2009)

I had to submit a request for a larger budget...


----------



## Lwapo (Dec 27, 2005)

yellowbelly80 said:


> this is what u want http://www.down-east.com/clamp-on.htm


 

I've had these and LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE them. I prefer the bolt-ons to the clamp-ons but both were great!


----------



## Landsend (Dec 22, 2006)

Girtski said:


> I had to submit a request for a larger budget...


I don't know if I can top that Christmas Tree of Rod Holders Girtski! lol

I'm on a fixed budget, thought about making my own or even boxing the sides of the boat in so I can mount them on top. Great looking rig tho!


----------



## paulywood (Sep 2, 2005)

Snap a picture of your boat. You will get some better advice. I use Bert's tracks and ratcheting holders. The best prices I have found are at Northwood's in Pinconning. I think you can order them online. Good luck.


----------

